# Is Paper Dead?



## JustBonee (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 25, 2014)

HAHA! Paper wins in the end!


----------



## Michael. (Jun 25, 2014)

.

*Tired of customer complaints?

Our new multi-units are in the shops now.*

*(Tamper proof)*



.​


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 25, 2014)

Time is money!


----------

